# Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April


*Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop​*
Ich bin kein Freund von Facebook, muss aber eben beruflich damit arbeiten.

Und  manchmal, manchmal stösst man auch auf Facebook auf eine wirkliche Perle.

Im folgenden auf ein Musikvideo der deutschen Countryband "Truckstop" (Älterere kennen die vielleicht noch ...) mit dem Titel:
"Angeln entspannt".

In meinen Augen hat damit Truckstop richtig was für Angeln und Angler getan und das in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht - schon vor Jahr(zehnt)en...

Dafür herzlichen Dank an Truckstop und viel Spaß beim gucken und hören:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfiGGLTOWx0&feature=youtu.be

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Truck Stop ist super, genau mein Ding.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

:m:m#6#:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Ich steh bei Country zwar mehr auf härtere (Live)Versionen:
[youtube1]PTtR5VXc2iQ[/youtube1]

als auf das Nashville-Mainstream-Zeugs...

Aber der Text und die Intention der Truckstop-Jungs ist einfach geil!

Gefällt mir...


----------



## Angler2097 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Thomas, du erstaunst mich immer wieder. Hank Williams, dass du den kennst und schätzt hätte ich niemals gedacht #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Mein Boot hiess "Bocephus" ;-)))

Mag ihn aber nur live, nicht seine Studioalben...


----------



## harzsalm (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Lieber Thomas,ich hatte  das Glück,vor 11 Jahren im Seevetal  bei Maschen an einem See  zu  angeln.Ein freundlicher Angler suchte  ein Gespräch mit mir,es war der" Truck Stop Musiker" Cisco Berndt der leider im Dez.2014 verstorben ist.Er war begeisterter Angler und auch Sportschütze wir haben den ganzen Tag dort geangelt.Das ich ihn erkannte,habe ich nicht gesagt,da er sich von seiner harten Musikerarbeit, wohl beim Angeln einfach erholen wollte.Er hat wohl auch sicher zu dem Lied beigetragen!

Gruß  Reimar


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Danke für die Rückmeldung - tolle Geschichte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Weitere Angelsongs (aus meiner Musikrichtung) - kommen eben eher aus USA, denn aus BRD:

[youtube1]o_h96aVE8b4[/youtube1]

[youtube1]iQC2_NJj2iA[/youtube1]

[youtube1]oadumnTsnAk[/youtube1]

ok - eher wieder Nashvielle - aber cooler Text ;-)
[youtube1]1dcrjuPSs80[/youtube1]

[youtube1]YQONeaaJOm8[/youtube1]


Umso schöner, wenigstens einen solchen Song aus D zu haben:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfiGGLTOWx0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

[youtube1]vs83em-adtE[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Selbst als bekennender Macho muss ich sagen - GEFÄLLT MIR!

[youtube1]-lH54eA4i8s[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Für Freunde klassischer Musik (jetzt nicht so meines):
[youtube1]sc17JmvR-6I[/youtube1]


----------



## Rannebert (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Hach, selbst Brad Paisley dabei. Den mag ich schon gerne, Country ist an sich so gar nicht meins, aber da mach ich eine Ausnahme! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Klassischer Country - mit ratschender Bremse als Stilmittel..

[youtube1]vNbDwpkt6CU[/youtube1]


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Also ich finde Boxcar Willie passt hier auch rein,
der alte Hobo hat  bestimmt viel Fisch gegessen.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst als bekennender Macho muss ich sagen - GEFÄLLT MIR!
> 
> [youtube1]-lH54eA4i8s[/youtube1]


Mit denen würde ich auch Angeln gehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Wie bekommste nen Hering zum Bellen


;-)))


#6ich komme mit zum Angeln

|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wie bekommste nen Hering zum Bellen
> 
> 
> ;-)))
> ...


Na klar nobbi,ist doch genug da.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Meine Musik, mein Humor ;-))
Alte Säcke könnens
[youtube1]8zHRPg40nmI[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

und für Freunde der härteren Fraktion:
[youtube1]NpuBCLsWaPo[/youtube1]


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

[youtube1]lkFMJ4-ai1I[/youtube1]

Kein Plan, wie das hier mit der Direkt-Videoanzeige funzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln entspannt - Truck Stop*

Nix für Baden-Württemberg(er) - Song zum Nachtangeln:
[youtube1]YB3ifCHGHaI[/youtube1]


----------

